# sunburnt noses?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone uses some sort of sun barrier cream or anything else on our pink snouted companions? If so, what stops them licking it off?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harrigab, here is a thread on this subject from last spring:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1836.msg17382.html#msg17382

I only use it on Willie when he is doing some serious sunbathing. He leaves it alone (pretty much).


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nice on mswhipple, I'll see if I can get any in the UK


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Being a typical "Bronzed Aussie" I use what we used as kids growing up. Plain old Zinc cream. It comes in a multitude of colours, from white, to Pink, Red, Blue, Green, Yellow plus a few other colours. It also comes in a clear Zinc now too, which I now use as it gets less comments or looks from people. ;D The dogs don't seem to want to lick it off either??


----------

